# arraylist mit Zahlen



## Taramsis (1. Sep 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine ArrayList mit Zahlen gefühlt und will über eine Schleife herausfinden, ob jedes Element eine bestimmte mindesgröße hat.
Nun ist meine Frage wie kann ich ein Integer mit den Elementen einer ArrayList vergleichen?
Oder wie kann ich eine ArrayList in ein in[] umwandeln?
???:L


----------



## Landei (1. Sep 2009)

Wenn du die ArrayList "ordentlich" deklariert hast, also

```
List<Integer> list = new ArrayList<Integer>();
```
ist das Vergleichen kein Problem. Du hast die Wahl zwischen Zugriff mit Index

```
for(int i = 0; i < list.size(); i ++) {
  int element = list.get(i);
  //mach was mit element
}
```

und der "for each"-Schleife:

```
for(Integer element : list) {
  //mach was mit element
}
```


----------



## FatFire (1. Sep 2009)

Und falls Du es mal brauchst: wenn Du eine ArrayList in ein Array umwandeln möchtest:

```
Integer intArray = list.toArray(new Integer[list.size()])
```

Gruß FatFire

PS: Warum musst Du immer schneller sein, Landei? Ich bin mehr am Korrigieren, weil Du es schon erklärt hast als am eigentlichen schreiben...grmblhmpf ;-)


----------



## Taramsis (1. Sep 2009)

ich hat vergessen es als

```
List<Integer> list = new ArrayList<Integer>();
```
zu deklarieren!!
Danke!!


----------

